# Motorhome trip in November to January.



## Panda69 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello, I am new to this forum and am hoping to get some advice for travelling in a motorhome from Dusseldorf through to italy, across to Malta then back to the mainland and continue east. I am from rural Australia and am used to driving long distances, yet have not driven in a European winter. Am worried about ice/snow and everything else one can encounter. Am also wondering if there are places to store or park a motorhome for about a week in Pozzallo, Sicily or near the ferry terminal in Malta. Any advice would be much appreciated.:nerd:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Panda69 said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and am hoping to get some advice for travelling in a motorhome from Dusseldorf through to italy, across to Malta then back to the mainland and continue east. I am from rural Australia and am used to driving long distances, yet have not driven in a European winter. Am worried about ice/snow and everything else one can encounter. Am also wondering if there are places to store or park a motorhome for about a week in Pozzallo, Sicily or near the ferry terminal in Malta. Any advice would be much appreciated.:nerd:


I would discount the idea of taking the MH to Malta. It will be expensive and campsites are few. Email: [email protected] and I am sure they will be pleased to offer you advise.
http://www.maltacampsite.com/default.asp


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure Sicily should be on your list to visit as they are in the middle of an immigrant crisis with a massive influx this year from Africa.
Google for information.


----------



## Panda69 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you rayc and autostratus. I was hoping that the Pozzallo ferry terminal may have secure parking where we could leave the Motorhome for a few days and go across to Malta. I will keep up with the situation in Sicily. I have an uncle in Malta who saw me when I was 18 months old so would like to meet him and other relatives on the islands. We're travelling in winter because my daughter wanted to experience a white Christmas. Any other information as to the driving side of things would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We overwintered in Sicily last year......................did not see any immigrant crisis that would put us off going !!!!!!

You'll struggle to see a white Christmas so far south..............We had Christmas at Camp Luminoso in Punta Brocetta Sicily. My wife went from there to Pozzallo and took the ferry to Malta to visit a friend...........................motorhome costs were too expensive and nowhere to camp.

I believe there is a bus connection from Catania to Pozzallo and also from Catania there are excursions to Etna where you should certainly see snow.We drove up there and spent the night in the large car park surrounded by deep snow.


----------



## Panda69 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you Webby1. I am hoping to get further north before Christmas. We are travelling from Düsseldorf at the start of December and pretty much spending a day or two in most places. We tried to hire one way yet coming up against walls there.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have attached our route plan and hopefully the campsite links still work. There should not be any weather problems on this route and the road has been recently improved south of Rome. Now there are a number of good stopovers on the way....................in a Volcano crater in Naples and of course a visit to Pompeii........................Matera and Alberobello are also fascinating places further inland.

It's a long way to travel just for the trip to Malta.................I did not mention that my wife had to spend an extra week in Malta as they cancelled the ferry because of the weather conditions (its a hydro something so susceptible to the weather)Perhaps a cheap flight at another time ??.

Just ask if you want any more info


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ignore the attachment to the post above which contains details of the whole journey. Anyone one know how to remove an attachment when posted.

Here is our route and stopping places as we travelled to Sicily and then to Greece.


----------

